# Disenchanted Says Goodbye............



## Disenchanted

To married life!!!!!!

Well hopefully this thread will survive. All my threads tend to go a bit nuts and sometimes even get locked, deleted, resurrected, you know. It's always fun and usually a circus.

Everyone is welcome to come and post and help me out as I navigate my new found single life!!!

Thank you TAM for all of your support. See my signature for my back story.

Onward and upward!!!!


----------



## Disenchanted

left town


----------



## ne9907

Haha, you Sir like to stir the pot.
Btw I saw your picture yesterday and I must say your children are adorable. Your son is a small version of you.
Welcome to the single life. Enjoy. It has cookies


----------



## Jellybeans

Lol cookies. New thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

ne9907 said:


> Haha, you Sir like to stir the pot.


This is simply not true 




ne9907 said:


> Btw I saw your picture yesterday and I must say your children are adorable. Your son is a small version of you.
> Welcome to the single life. Enjoy. It has cookies


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Disenchanted

LanieB said:


> There better not be any freakin clowns in here, Dis, or I am outta here! Oh, and try not to get yourself in trouble.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uh oh I'm a bit of clown myself! But I ain't never done nuthin' wrong, swear it.


----------



## Disenchanted

Jellybeans said:


> Lol cookies. New thread!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Jellybeans!!!!!!

*wink wink*


----------



## Disenchanted

So I get on the ferry to go shopping downtown today and who is on it? STBXWW and kids. So YAY! Extra time with kids! BOOO had to see her. I asked her if she'd talked to bff lawyer, but she just said "no she hasn't contacted me". Grrrr

My lawyer is literally sh!tting bricks thinking he's gonna get fired after I contacted his company's owner (a friend of a friend of mine).

I guess the owner of the firm really set a fire under his ass, he was VERY upset when spoke on the phone yesterday, worried about getting fired etc. He said "could you please just call Rick (the owner) and tell him that I didn't receive the document (the one STBXWW said bff lawyer did send but apparently didn't). I said "well you know I've been enabling you about it for two weeks and you haven't gotten back to me. Let's get this moving and then I'll be happy to send off another email".

Feels weird (and kinda bad) to muscle my lawyer around but I've put up with enough procrastination and BS and I'm really sick of it. Like I said in the email to the owner of the firm, this will be the THIRD time I have to revise my kids' ages in the paperwork and pay for it if we don't get filed by the end of the week. That's just ridiculous. 

I doubt my lawyer is having a very good weekend. Maybe I'll take Diwali's advice soon and force mediation if those b!tches don't get their act together and get the paperwork back to my lawyer.

I can't really understand the motivation for the lies. STBXWW says that her lawyer incorporated the changes that I pointed out were needed and sent it back to my lawyer. My lawyer says he never got the document. Somebody is lying through their teeth. 

Maybe that's why STBXWW didn't look happy to see me on the ferry, cause she's playing some kind of game with me.

UGH!!


----------



## Disenchanted

2galsmom said:


> LanieB clowns at the circus are a given.
> 
> Disenchanted says Goodbye
> Dad says hmmmmmm
> Sis says hey
> 2galsmom says this is one of the funniest videos ever.
> 
> What Does My Girl Say? - SNL Highlight - YouTube
> 
> Good luck Mr. Disenchanted with your new thread and life.


Hi 2GM!! hubba hubba hubba


----------



## Disenchanted

2galsmom said:


> What Does My Girl Say? - SNL Highlight - YouTube


OMFG!!! Now I remember why I like single life so damn much!!!

AWESOME!!


----------



## LoveSci

Your STBX sounds like a winner. Mine kept saying for a year she wanted out, but I ended up having to file myself. Thankfully I had a fiance that knew what she was doing. I filed pro se and she got served by the sheriff. That was a satisfying feeling. If you're paying a lawyer, you get to push him around. Use the power for good!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Subscribed.


----------



## Disenchanted

LoveSci said:


> Your STBX sounds like a winner. Mine kept saying for a year she wanted out, but I ended up having to file myself. Thankfully I had a fiance that knew what she was doing. I filed pro se and she got served by the sheriff. That was a satsifying feeling. If your paying a lawyer, you get to push him around. Use the power for good!


Yeah I'm starting to think she's just bold faced lying to me. I don't know why that should be surprising, I guess I'm still just too trusting. 

I really need her out of my life.


----------



## Disenchanted

WorkingOnMe said:


> Subscribed.


Thanks WorkingOnMe, nice to see you. Ski season opens for me tomorrow! First turn of the season in the morning!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Disenchanted said:


> Thanks WorkingOnMe, nice to see you. Ski season opens for me tomorrow! First turn of the season in the morning!


Sweet. I've been under the weather but I do need to dig out the skins soon.


----------



## philglossop

There must a class these XTBX's attend, which us on TAM don't know about. Appears that they learn how to lie, loose paperwork, expect us to move on, but at the same time expect us to file and pay for it.

Frightening that they all appear to be the same.......anyway good luck mate from one whose come through the other side- they'll be plenty of twists and turns to come!


----------



## Disenchanted

philglossop said:


> There must a class these XTBX's attend, which us on TAM don't know about. Appears that they learn how to lie, loose paperwork, expect us to move on, but at the same time expect us to file and pay for it.
> 
> Frightening that they all appear to be the same.......anyway good luck mate from one whose come through the other side- they'll be plenty of twists and turns to come!


It's maddening! She claims to wants to get it wrapped as quickly as possible. She filed over a year ago and we came to terms in July. Been with the lawyers ever since.

I think she might just be lying right to my face while trying to drag it out long enough to bankrupt me and make me lose my house. 

War af attrition.


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> Well you don't really know if she is lying or if your laywer is just an idiot. If your ex wife's lawyer is bff with her lawyer you should have said "call her right now!!l when you were on the ferry with her!! That would have floored her I bet lol.
> 
> So you said you also complained about the charges, did the big boss lawyer say anything about that??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've basically been saying that to her for months now. Her stupid lawyer wanted to draw up this extraneous document, and took over two months doing it. Now it's got some VERY minor corrections needed but she hasn't done that in over a month. STBXW still can't explain the purpose of that document to me, it's totally unnecessary.

I haven't heard back from big boss lawyer, he's in the Caymans or something. 

I'll email my lawyer again Monday I suppose and see if he's got our paperwork all wrapped up. I guess I'll have him send that over and then it will just be a matter of waiting for STBX to sign it.

Looking forward to having my kids Wednesday through Sunday (well DD will go back to Mom on Saturday, DS wants to skiing on birthday with me so that's what we'll do).


----------



## Disenchanted

Good times today. Run #21 was particularly fun.

here are a few pics for MiniMe!


----------



## Disenchanted

Started the day off right today, with an email to my lawyer asking him to get the revisions done to the paperwork he drew up and send 'em back. I guess I'll just put everything in X's court and see what lame ass sh!t excuses she comes up with next.

Her lawyer has been sitting on this one document for 3 months, it's not even 2 whole pages long. There are 4 VERY simple revision to make to it (stupid inaccuracies)

Also now X is trying to change the parenting plan for this week. In our plan I get the kids Thanksgiving, get my son Saturday for his birthday and get both kids Sunday. She seems to think she's going to get them on Sunday.

grrrr


----------



## Jellybeans

Cool pics, Dis! 

That sucks about the lawyer stuff. Divorce can be really annoying. So many documents/paperwork involved and it can be slow-going/slow-moving.

Hopefully something happens to where you can be back on the ball again.


----------



## Disenchanted

Jellybeans said:


> Cool pics, Dis!
> 
> That sucks about the lawyer stuff. Divorce can be really annoying. So many documents/paperwork involved and it can be slow-going/slow-moving.
> 
> Hopefully something happens to where you can be back on the ball again.


Hi JB! 

Yeah when the paperwork gets sent in after we sign it there is going to be a PARTY in this thread, lol.


----------



## ne9907

Disenchanted said:


> Good times today. Run #21 was particularly fun.
> 
> here are a few pics for MiniMe!


Ahh. I love winter, snow, everything!! Awesome pics


----------



## Disenchanted

ne9907 said:


> Ahh. I love winter, snow, everything!! Awesome pics


Thank you!


----------



## Jellybeans

Disenchanted said:


> Hi JB!
> 
> Yeah when the paperwork gets sent in after we sign it there is going to be a PARTY in this thread, lol.


And I will bring the Coronas this time (no rope though, only limes). Hee hee.


----------



## Disenchanted

Jellybeans said:


> (no rope though). Hee hee.


----------



## Jellybeans

I still don't know what the rope was about!


----------



## Disenchanted

Jellybeans said:


> I still don't know what the rope was about!


It was cross threading from the A to Z thread and a discussion about Dom/Sub

I like to be in charge hehe


----------



## coffee4me

Disenchanted said:


> I like to be in charge hehe


Me too 

You went skiing last week- I laid by the pool in the hot sun


----------



## Disenchanted

coffee4me said:


> Me too
> 
> You went skiing last week- I laid by the pool in the hot sun


Oh that sounds nice.

And being in charge is more fun if there's a little resistance, from a little person, hehe.


----------



## coffee4me

Disenchanted said:


> Oh that sounds nice.
> 
> And being in charge is more fun if there's a little resistance, from a little person, hehe.


Being in charge is the most fun, when the person I'm taking charge of is bigger


----------



## Disenchanted

K well that does it, I'll bring rope, nice soft rope.


----------



## coffee4me

Disenchanted said:


> K well that does it, I'll bring rope, nice soft rope.


You wouldn't want to chafe your skin with hard rope.


----------



## vi_bride04

coffee4me said:


> You wouldn't want to chafe your skin with hard rope.


I'd like to chafe some skin with something hard


----------



## Disenchanted

Oh YES! Now we're talking. I love my threads!!!

Hi vi! 

*wink wink*


----------



## vi_bride04

How YOU doin'???


----------



## Disenchanted

Is it getting hot in here or is it just you?


----------



## Jellybeans

Well this thread got derailed quickly.


----------



## Disenchanted

Jellybeans said:


> Well this thread got derailed quickly.


So texting back and forth with STBXWW this moring about the upcoming kids schedule, I pushed more about her stupid lawyer etc and and said some things like "I don't know who's lying about this paperwork sh!t but my lawyer should be sending OUR paperwork back soon, I expect you and bff lawyer to get right on signing that stuff and geting the other one done too."

She said "I hope that that happens too. If we can get it done we should have a champagne toast!"

There back on track with the thread.


----------



## Disenchanted

Yes my new goggles are GINORMOUS, full field of vision, no obstruction anywhere whatsoever.

Yes we worked out the schedule. She's going to get them Friday so I'll probably go skiing that day and then go back Saturday with the boy.

And I'm getting them Sunday like the parent plan says I should.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Boo on blah blah blah being gone... Boo...


But anyway, subscribed now, and wishing lots of luck on the paperwork FINALLY processing...


----------



## Disenchanted

Thanks my man!


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> What's the big deal about sunday? Isn't thanksgiving on thursday down there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no big deal it's all worked out. It's MY Sunday to have the kids, but she wanted them just cause I get them for Thanksgiving (which yes, is on Thursday) and I get DS for his bday this year too.

Anyway, we got it all worked out but still no word from the damned lawyers, ugh


----------



## Disenchanted

Why do I love it so much when you call me Mr.?


----------



## vi_bride04

Hello mister Disenchanted


----------



## Disenchanted

Oh now I'm getting excited


----------



## krismimo

Hello peeps. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## krismimo

Disenchanted said:


> Oh now I'm getting excited[/QUOTE
> 
> Gives dis an odd look. Iam not even going to discuss friday night... lol. You sir were drunk... but I also think there was a full moon... I will leave it at that.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Anyone care to PM me what happened at the end of "Blah Blah Blahgate?"


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Ok, so he logged off and then came back on to his thread go bye bye? Nice!


----------



## Jellybeans

Disenchanted said:


> Why do I love it so much when you call me Mr.?


Do men really like to get Mister'ed? Serious question.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Ah, I miss everything good.


----------



## Disenchanted

When a beautiful siren addresses me with a formal title of respect it is quite intoxicating. Dangerous pretty little things.


----------



## Disenchanted

krismimo said:


> Hello peeps.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Hi hot pants!


----------



## Disenchanted

I think 3x is coming, I'm SOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## krismimo

Hot Pants? Really?


----------



## vi_bride04

familyfirst09 said:


> I know its like a compliment from the 70s right. Geez you'd think he was 22 instead of 42!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know I forget that I'm younger than him at times reading his threads....LOL


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> What is 3X??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


3xnocharm is a lovely lady and friend, but alas, she did not come


----------



## krismimo

familyfirst09 said:


> I know its like a compliment from the 70s right. Geez you'd think he was 22 instead of 42!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


or 62.....:smthumbup:


----------



## vi_bride04

Disenchanted said:


> 3xnocharm is a lovely lady and friend, but alas, she did not come


Couldn't get it done huh? 

nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## vi_bride04

familyfirst09 said:


> Well someone has to be the mature one around here!!
> How you doing Vi??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Doing ok, FF...getting more comfortable being alone with myself. Still slightly apathetic but not as bad. Thought I wanted a FWB but I think I just want a friend. Sex, romance, dating...all of it needs to be off the table for me right now. 

Anyways, how are you and how is your retched ex and exMIL?


----------



## Disenchanted

Ok so here is my fun story for the day:

Wake up to a text from STBXWW:

"it would be easier if you just picked the kids up at school today, can you do that?" 6:30 AM

I roll out of bed at 7:30 ish and reply around 8:00 "Sure no problem"

"well it's too late now they don't have their stuff so never mind"

Me "I could pick it up later"

X "Like when?"

Me "They don't need stuff to come to my house, er, to come home"

X "Okay well I guess there is no need for you to pick anything up"

Me "Maybe we can swing by your place and they can run in"

X "Why? You just said they don't need anything"

Me "Nice to see I can still push your buttons! Good morning"

Lol so then I go the kids' assembly at school and we end up sitting next to each other. We talk about how she can bring some clothes for them to work in the morning and I can swing by to grab them. I say "I'll text you later to make the plans and poke at you some more"

She brightens up and with a big smile says "You are going to poke me?!??!"

Disenchanted's smile disappears, he looks down shaking his head and says very grimly "No, I am not going to poke you"

Take that beotch!!!!

Haha gaming my ex wife is so rewarding. She looked quite disappointed. Not as much as what she said as how she said it and how she looks when she said it made me realize she wants to go to bed with me. NO WAY.


----------



## Disenchanted

vi_bride04 said:


> Couldn't get it done huh?
> 
> nyuck nyuck nyuck


Harsh! I ALWAYS get it done, no exceptions, ever.


----------



## Disenchanted

vi_bride04 said:


> all of it needs to be off the table for me right now.


I think you're in the wrong thread lol.


----------



## Disenchanted

krismimo said:


> or 62.....:smthumbup:


Watch it sugar lips!


----------



## Disenchanted

vi_bride04 said:


> Couldn't get it done huh?
> 
> nyuck nyuck nyuck


Oh and for the record, "rolls eyes" are strictly forbidden from this thread.

DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT LANIE


----------



## krismimo

If I'm sugar lips than I'm calling you candy pants...


----------



## Disenchanted

krismimo said:


> If I'm sugar lips than I'm calling you candy pants...


You can call me whatever you like sweet cheeks


----------



## Disenchanted

time to go get the kids, back in a bit


----------



## vi_bride04

ap·a·thet·ic
adjective
1. showing or feeling no interest, enthusiasm, or concern.

I'm pretty even keel. Not sad. Not angry. Not happy. Not excited. Just.......nothing. My emotions are non existent now adays. I thought maybe depression but I have been depressed before. This is a total I really don't give a sh!t attitude. 

I care about me and my dogs....and even those things not very much lately. At least if I was depressed I would feel something - sadness and cry....I just feel numb and sick of dealing with people in general. I have a thread in LAD about apathy - there are some good responses in there. (Maybe I should quit jacking Dis thread lol)


----------



## vi_bride04

familyfirst09 said:


> Meh, screw Dis, this is much more important!! (Kidding!!)
> What is the name of the thread??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Linky link: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/135321-apathy.html


----------



## krismimo

Welcome to the crazy train part 2?  Hi ladies how are you? (Nice to see you.


----------



## krismimo

Disenchanted said:


> You can call me whatever you like sweet cheeks


Whatever.... dis.....combobulated.


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> Meh, screw Dis,
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeah you wish


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> Hi Kris!! Dis seems to be mia so we can whoop it up while he's gone
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why can't you whoop it up while I'm here eh? eh? eh?

POUTINE!!!


----------



## vi_bride04

Whooop whooop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disenchanted

alright, kids are settled in, dinner doesn't need to made for an hour, scotch in hand. Wassup peeps?


----------



## krismimo

I think we girls liked it better when we knew you were not here...


----------



## Disenchanted

Ok I'll just go over here, and quietly peek through my fingers from under the stairs


----------



## krismimo

Dis is a meanie weenie


----------



## Disenchanted

ouch


----------



## Disenchanted

Oh you !&(*&#[email protected]^(@$ [email protected]&(*$& [email protected]$&(*!!!!!


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Wow, such rage!


----------



## Disenchanted

Lanie you STOP THAT RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Disenchanted

NO ETAs!!!!!

I HATE YOUR ETAs!!!!!


----------



## Disenchanted

I'm with your kids.

And for God's sake I hope you don't roll your eyes like that at them. They're going to need some SERIOUS therapy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Why does this whole thread seem to be filled with Dis and all the single ladies of the site? And it seems they're all in heat!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Um, ya.....


----------



## Disenchanted

2galsmom said:


> Mr. Disenchanted


oh yes


----------



## Disenchanted

LanieB said:


> Good lord, don't include me in that statement! I am here for annoyance purposes ONLY!!!


Yeah and you're not single either. Which is surprise, considering how much you roll your damn eyes.


----------



## Disenchanted

Disenchanted said:


> oh yes


Why does that get my so much? It really does.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Disenchanted said:


> Why does that get my so much? It really does.


She called me "sir"


----------



## Disenchanted

Oh I would like it if you flipped me off.

Wait a minute, WTF am I saying?!?!?!?

:scratchhead:


----------



## Disenchanted

I'm number one! See that everyone? Lanie told me that I'm number one!!!


----------



## krismimo

All I saw was single ladies and in heat? Ewwww dis has cooties.


----------



## Disenchanted

now that is just uncalled for


----------



## CouldItBeSo

What happened to Rosie?


----------



## Disenchanted

CouldItBeSo said:


> What happened to Rosie?


she was banned


----------



## Disenchanted

Oh man her lawyer got the document to mine. I've approved it but he needs to get her the documents that he is responsible for revising and he hasn't been answering me emails. It's so close I can taste it.

She (bff lawyer) is leaving today at noon but says that she probably won't have time to reveiw the orders and get a signature from X in time to submit to the court be fore the court holiday which means we need to change my son's age YET AGAIN in the paperwork.

God it's so close I wish we could get them filed today and be FVCKING DONE WITH IT.


----------



## Jellybeans

Be patient, grasshopper. Your day will come.
And then we are going to have a party.


----------



## vi_bride04

Do you think a Dis party IRL would be like his threads...

Or would he be the guy in the corner too shy to talk to all the women?? LMAO


----------



## Jellybeans

:rofl:


----------



## Oldfaithful

Good luck! 

Exes wanting to sleep with exes, I don't get it. It's over so move along.


----------



## Disenchanted

I'd probably be the shy guy in the corner.


----------



## Disenchanted

Thanks OF

Well now that FF has taken the wind out my sails I spose she was just kidding around.


----------



## vi_bride04

Disenchanted said:


> I'd probably be the shy guy in the corner.


I KNEW IT!!!! 

badcompany's thread in Private had a link to the personality testing stuff...do you know what you are Dis? Just curious. 

I'm ESFP...not shy at all.


----------



## Disenchanted

Infj


----------



## Oldfaithful

Disenchanted said:


> Infj


From what I know introverts aren't necessarily shy, they just aren't into chit chat and need more time alone to recharge than Es.


----------



## Disenchanted

I'm a million different people from one day to the next.

I can be the life of the party or totally in my shell.


----------



## Disenchanted

I took the Meyers Briggs several years ago. I doubt it's changed but I know I certainly have. I've learned so much in the last year or so, I really interact with people (especially women) differently then I ever have. I understand much more then I used to.

So I'm not sure. I am sure however that if we had an actual TAM gathering I would not be shy at all, I would be who you see in these pages.


----------



## Disenchanted

I think I'm shy but nobody that knows me IRL does. I've actually gotten into arguments about it with people who don't believe me when I say I am shy, lol

So who knows. We all feel insecure at times right?


----------



## Disenchanted

With that said, I have always been an outlandish flirt. I have never hesitated to say crazy flirtatious things to women in front of a crowd. But I have never been good at cold approaching a woman I didn't already know.


----------



## vi_bride04

When I got married, I was ESFJ. So yes, I think it can change based on life experiences. 

I know I am completely different than back then. I just read ESFJ profile and am glad I have changed some of those traits.


----------



## Oldfaithful

I used to be INFP but I think it's more XNFP now. I have taken it so many times it's not a good test for me anymore.


----------



## just got it 55

Just checkin in with my homeboy


----------



## Disenchanted

Good to see you you JGI55. Thanks for finding me, sorry about all the thread deleting and moving and stuff.

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Oldfaithful

I've heard that people who had traumatic childhoods test differently over time mostly because they have to learn to adapt to anything. 

I got very introverted after my divorce.


----------



## vi_bride04

*Re: Re: Disenchanted Says Goodbye............*



Oldfaithful said:


> I've heard that people who had traumatic childhoods test differently over time mostly because they have to learn to adapt to anything.
> 
> I got very introverted after my divorce.


Hmmm interesting.....I do have some trauma...not a lot but a significant event or two


----------



## Oldfaithful

Once someone has taken and studied enough personality tests it is almost impossible to design a test that they can't manipulate if they want.


----------



## Oldfaithful

2galsmom said:


> Yep. But honestly, you do not need to take and study some of them to manipulate them. If they help you fine, I am not trying to get anyone upset but I myself do not pay too much heed to them.


Oh no worries at all.


----------



## Disenchanted

call me Mr. 


PLEASE


----------



## Disenchanted

and happy Thanksgiving to you beautiful lady


----------



## Disenchanted

Just found out STBXWW is still lurking my threads. Lol. Flirt with me.


----------



## vi_bride04

She can't live without you, huh Mister Dis


----------



## Disenchanted

oh I like that a lot


----------



## Oldfaithful

Why would she do that?


----------



## Disenchanted

I will tell the story shortly, after the kids leave. 


She is totally following all of my TAM threads, surprising.

Hi STBXWW!!!


----------



## vi_bride04

Why?? Isn't she the one that wanted the divorce and all that mumbo jumbo...not to mention all the crazy sh!t she did....why is she even bothering with you? 

Some women be trippin'


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Grass isn't greener, is it?


----------



## vi_bride04

Sucks to want doesn't it


----------



## Oldfaithful

What a strange person.


----------



## vi_bride04

Calm down Dis, don't get banned or something stupid or get this thread closed down too.....

Its better to ignore her than to give such emotional responses.

She ain't nothing. She's just a cake eater who realized the grass wasn't greener.

Think of her as just the grocery store clerk...who cares what she says or does...she isn't anyone of importance to you anymore.


----------



## Disenchanted

It's all good! I don't care, really! It was interesting to hear her mention TAM, lol. DD blurts out 'HIS NAME IS DISENCHANTED" lol

whatever


----------



## RandomDude

Chances are she won't read much, the stuff here is pro-honesty and anti-sl-ts , not comprehensible for the mind of one still in the fog


----------



## Disenchanted

Okay so here is the story. STBXWW is driving over to her uncle's house, which is just past mine on her away there. So we talk on the phone about her getting the kids. I invite her over for a drink. She notices TAM up on one of the computers and mentions it. She has ABSOLUTELY been paying attention to TAM, lol. Not like I care. But anyway, she leaves to go see her uncle and I read to the kids. Then she comes back to get them. Now they are gone. Sh!t I don't know where I am going with this. Anyway, the kids are off with her, I'm here by myself and feeling fine.


----------



## Disenchanted

My divorce will be done within a few days, I am so happy about that.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> What exactly did she say about tam? Maybe she has a thread as well, lol.
> And if you hate her so, why invite her for a drink? How do you know she wants you back? And how do the kids know your username??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I posted what she said, and I don't really hate her (I don't hate anything). Why have her for a drink? We cooperate with each other in there interest of our children and with our divorce drawing to a close it's actually easier to get along.

I don't really know that she wants me back, that's me bloviating and building my own ego, is that so wrong? The reason why I would think that is because she talked about TAM like she was following it, but also like she hates it. If you recall my kids are the ones who told her about it way back when. They see emails addressed to Disenchanted etc. They are very observant.

Now, I am going back up to the mountain and skiing again today!

Have fun everyone!


----------



## vi_bride04

Enjoy your day, Mister 

It's ok to feed your ego thinking she does want you back. I mean its obvious she does. If she didn't care she wouldn't be stalking you like a high school crush. 

People want what they can't have, and you are way out of her league now. She's just another over the hill cheating ex wife with no integrity.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

That means she also knows about Rosie... Sorry man, you blew it.


----------



## Oldfaithful

She might want to know what you are doing with the divorce.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Perhaps she WAS Rosie.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

WorkingOnMe said:


> Perhaps she WAS Rosie.


Disenchanted mentioned he talked with her on the phone though. Wouldn't he have recognized his own wife. Maybe she used a voice enhancer to enchant her voice so she'd fool disenchant.


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> Is it getting hot in here or is it just you?


Dude it only took you 2 pages to get out of control


Love It

D


----------



## ScubaSteve61

CouldItBeSo said:


> That means she also knows about Rosie... Sorry man, you blew it.


What exactly did he blow? He doesn't want his ex back.

Hey, CouldItBeSo, whatever happened with your wife? You never updated your personal trainer thread...


----------



## Disenchanted

just got it 55 said:


> Dude it only took you 2 pages to get out of control
> 
> 
> Love It
> 
> D


It might not be the best or healthiest style, but it's my style!

Had a great day with the boy Saturday, he said it was his best birthday ever. Best day of skiing ever, best dinner out ever, best everything. That's awesome. And the little freak ate a TON of sushi, lol. So funny! We pigged out bigtime.

Got DD after dinner, came home to birthday cake and presents. Awesome. Unfortunately his BIG present is late in shipping so he'll get it Wednesday night when he comes back over. Of course with his awesome attitude he was all like "Oh come on Dad, I don't care if my present is late" when I was explaining the situation to him and apologizing. 

So back to reality this morning. AM feeling stressed about finances and the divorce etc. Keep future tripping thinking about DD's need for braces and everything else, I hate it when I'm in that funk. It's all in the head right?

Anyway, you know what will cheer me up? If my damned lawyer gets his sh!t together and get the paperwork over to X for a signature, she signs and we get that paperwork in to the judge!

Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## weightlifter

Im just coming by to cost you fifty bucks MISTER Disenchanted.

If Ms lovesthegimpacrossthestreet aint preggers. You owe some guy at work fifty bucks! (from your original thread)

Oh and where is my cheaterville link for the ex?!

Oh and why did you take the pic down of the young girlfriend? I didnt get to see it.

Salutes then ducks for incoming rounds.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Great googily moogily...


----------



## Jellybeans

Who is mermaid?


----------



## Disenchanted

Jellybeans said:


> Who is mermaid?


My first girlie after separation. We "dated" for a couple months. We work together, she's 22 (a little more then half my age).


----------



## CouldItBeSo

Wow, she looks a little too young. In fact I thought it was your underaged daughter or something before you stated she's 22.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

Disenchanted the difference is she has the copyright to her own pics but you don't.


----------



## vi_bride04

Bah! I can't look at this thread at work now...at least until it gets to the next page....


----------



## CouldItBeSo

Just trying to keep you out of possible legal trouble.


----------



## Disenchanted

I don't know what the hell you people are talking about


----------



## vi_bride04

Well anyways, sounds like its good you don't date her anymore, Dis. Don't think it would have helped your emotional state at all. Seems like a trainwreck just waiting to happen.


----------



## Disenchanted

vi_bride04 said:


> Well anyways, sounds like its good you don't date her anymore, Dis. Don't think it would have helped your emotional state at all. Seems like a trainwreck just waiting to happen.


Was the best thing that ever happened to me emotionally actually. THE BEST.

That girl WORSHIPPED ME. I needed that really badly.


----------



## vi_bride04

I meant for anything serious/long term

For just some good ol' fun, yeah she was perfect. lol


----------



## Disenchanted

oh GOD so perfect.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

When Disenchanted was 22, that barely legal girl was 3... Sounds a little creepy if put it that way...


----------



## weightlifter

But what a way to recover!

LOL @ the last line FF09

Come on, admit it. All you recently unattached men would LOVE to have been in his shoes for those two months.


----------



## Disenchanted

Banned, too bad so sad.


----------



## tom67

weightlifter said:


> But what a way to recover!
> 
> LOL @ the last line FF09
> 
> Come on, admit it. All you recently unattached men would LOVE to have been in his shoes for those two months.


:iagree::iagree:

My gf is old she's 28


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> Its really about compatibility and maturity level and obviously she fit both at that time (no offense Dis lol).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not really, she's still a lot more mature then I am, hahahah!!!


----------



## Oldfaithful

Maybe "he" was jealous.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Disenchanted said:


> Banned, too bad so sad.


About time. Wonder if it was for the comments or for something more sinister... Like a bad hair style and wearing a jewel in the belly button...


----------



## Oldfaithful

familyfirst09 said:


> What it a guy? I thought it was, well that's what someone told me anyway...I can't see peeoples profiles from my phone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could be his ex pretending to be a guy?


----------



## Disenchanted

pretty sure my ex isn't posting.

she and I are absolutely in the THICK of it right now. We're BOTH fighting on the same side against our lawyers.

This is SUCH A DRAG


----------



## just got it 55

Who got Banned I missed it


----------



## Disenchanted

CouldItBeSo

He didn't approve of my philandering


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Disenchanted said:


> CouldItBeSo
> 
> He didn't approve of my philandering


I guess it was a trigger to him? Did you read his thread?


----------



## Disenchanted

ScubaSteve61 said:


> I guess it was a trigger to him? Did you read his thread?


Not sure, I've read so many threads and have had to take a break from CWI for a while. Especially after the Rosie incident.


----------



## vi_bride04

So whats up with the fricken lawyers? I mean seriously, if both of you are requesting the same thing why can't they get their sh!t together?

Have you gone nuclear yet? Threaten to get different counsel??


----------



## Disenchanted

vi_bride04 said:


> So whats up with the fricken lawyers? I mean seriously, if both of you are requesting the same thing why can't they get their sh!t together?
> 
> Have you gone nuclear yet? Threaten to get different counsel??


Oh I contacted the owner of the firm a week ago, then my lawyer got his ass in gear. Owner is a friend of a friend. Lawyer called me nearly in tears. Owner is my lawyer's boss's boss. SO anyway, my lawyer is still draggin balls so I just emailed him this morning and copied his boss and told him I don't expect to pay for his neglectful mistakes and this sh!t better be done RIGHT THE fVCK NOW.

He emailed me back from court, said he'd do it as soon as he got back to his desk.

I'm so pissed off.

If I contact the owner again my lawyer is going to get fired.


----------



## vi_bride04

Disenchanted said:


> If I contact the owner again my lawyer is going to get fired.


:smthumbup:

Great! Glad to hear things will be moving along shortly.


----------



## weightlifter

Not sure why CIBS would trigger on Dis. CIBS wife left him for her female trainer and was the aggressor apparently. IIRC


----------



## ScubaSteve61

weightlifter said:


> Not sure why CIBS would trigger on Dis. CIBS wife left him for her female trainer and was the aggressor apparently. IIRC


Me either.


----------



## Jellybeans

What is CIBS?


----------



## Disenchanted

coulditbeso


----------



## Oldfaithful

If I really care


----------



## krismimo

Sooo people getting banned and your lawyers are dragging their feet still? Hmmm looks like I didn't miss much  Hey Dis.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

If I remember correctly.


----------



## weightlifter

WorkingOnMe said:


> If I remember correctly.


above correct. not if i really care.


----------



## Oldfaithful




----------



## Disenchanted

krismimo said:


> Sooo people getting banned and your lawyers are dragging their feet still? Hmmm looks like I didn't miss much  Hey Dis.


Hi Kris! Sup?


----------



## Jellybeans

familyfirst09 said:


> There really should be a thread on why people get banned for all us nosey folks!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Chronicles of TAM Bannings


----------



## Jellybeans

Probably. Hehehe. We are TROUBLE.  (The Life after Divorce crew). But GOOD trouble!


----------



## Disenchanted

Hi FrenchFry! Nice to see you! Thanks for dropping in!


----------



## Jellybeans

FrenchFry said:


> I don't know if this is visible or not, but this is my favorite banlist. The mods here are much more polite.



Omg!!! :rofl: :: Dies laughing over her :: I love the comment sections!!!

This was one of my faves:

_*You were stuck with a bunch of "art ****"? User loses posting privileges for 1 day.
*_

I wonder if the Mods have "regulars" posters they love? And which ones they hate?

Muahahahaha! :smthumbup:


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> CouldItBeSo
> 
> He didn't approve of my philandering


 Are you sure he didn't mean philanthropicing :scratchhead:


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> Not sure, I've read so many threads and have had to take a break from CWI for a while. Especially after the Rosie incident.


Why you didn't learn anything ?


----------



## just got it 55

familyfirst09 said:


> JGI55 I don't understand your comments. Are they meant to be funny??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup my effort to be funny

I don't understand me either


----------



## vi_bride04

Happy Friday Dis. Hope you have a good weekend planned


----------



## Disenchanted

vi_bride04 said:


> Happy Friday Dis. Hope you have a good weekend planned


Thanks vi! I'm going to work all weekend and try to earn some extra money to recoup from all the damned legal fees.
We're so close, the lawyers are going back and forth about the very last details. 

Maybe Monday.


----------



## vi_bride04

Bhahahaha - good one FF


----------



## just got it 55

familyfirst09 said:


> Good thing yer cute!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


FF09

Don't mistake me for Dis

I am not harmless


----------



## just got it 55

familyfirst09 said:


> Oh is that so...perhaps you don't know me well...I am not harmless either...nor am I 22.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dig Grown Up Canadian Chicks


----------



## Disenchanted

WTF are you people doing to my thread???

This is a very serious thread! Keep it that way!!

Pray for me people, I am REALLY hoping that our stupid ass lawyers will be done tomorrow. It's come down to me and ex fighting together against our lawyers. We saw each other last week, and she actually demonstrated some serious jealousy about me moving on. It should have felt good but to be honest I just want to be done with her. 

We're working through the holiday schedule. I get a sh!t ton of time off for the Xmas break which is great cause the kids get a long break too. I'm hoping to bring my boy skiing again, she seems to be agreeable to this and will take DD for one day while I take DS skiing, we'll see.

I'm feeling lonely.

The Avett Brothers - Shame - YouTube

I'm not looking forward to my first Christmas without my kids.


----------



## ne9907

Aww
Yeah Christmas sort of kinda sucks this year
I bet your kids will miss you as well


----------



## Disenchanted

thanks for being here ne


----------



## vi_bride04

Don't worry dis, you're not the only one feeling lonely. Hang in there. And good luck with the lawyers this week. Never heard of exs working together against both lawyers so hopefully you guys will see results soon.


----------



## Disenchanted

Thanks vi. I appreciate it.


----------



## Disenchanted

Tell me this isn't amazing:

November Blue - YouTube


----------



## Another Planet

Well if it makes you fell better I get to stand in front of the Judge tomorrow morning at 8:30 and get the stamp of approval   
Hang in there! It will happen for you!


----------



## Disenchanted

DO IT!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you AP!!!


----------



## Another Planet

Disenchanted said:


> DO IT!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you AP!!!


 Thanks I am hoping for the best!


----------



## Disenchanted

Another Planet said:


> Thanks I am hoping for the best!


Come back and tell me about it....PLEASE

I want to hear some good news right about now!!


----------



## ne9907

Another Planet said:


> Well if it makes you fell better I get to stand in front of the Judge tomorrow morning at 8:30 and get the stamp of approval
> Hang in there! It will happen for you!


Good luck!


----------



## Another Planet

Thanks you guys! I told my lawyer Friday that it seems like her lawyer is just trying to drag it out...he said it doesn't matter this is IT, it's done..... so yes I am hoping for the best! 
I'll report back


----------



## tom67

Another Planet said:


> Thanks you guys! I told my lawyer Friday that it seems like her lawyer is just trying to drag it out...he said it doesn't matter this is IT, it's done..... so yes I am hoping for the best!
> I'll report back


Another After it's final, go scorched earth and let her know please. The omw
I like happy endings
well at least karma.


----------



## weightlifter

AP please update one of your threads. Did you ever figure out if there was a PA in that mess?

End hijack sorry Dis.
Throws obligatory 'not worthy' his way


----------



## Another Planet

weightlifter said:


> AP please update one of your threads. Did you ever figure out if there was a PA in that mess?
> 
> End hijack sorry Dis.
> Throws obligatory 'not worthy' his way


OH yeah there was! You missed it cause I had just deleted it all. You missed it by like 2 days. "Someone" was snooping around and I didn't need any extra drama right now.
I'll probably update it or have the mods resurrect it all when the Judge signs... If anyone that knows my story wants to fill him in they are more then welcome to over PM's, I am just to tired right now cause I worked all night and need a nap.

Speaking of, everything went great except the only way they were signing is if I asked the Judge to wait until the first of the New Year so we could claim married status for taxes for 2013 
Other then that I got everything I wanted 50/50 custody, 50/50 parenting time for the most part, 50/50 holidays, no alimony, and just a little bit of child support. I did take on all debt but I'm fine with that as long as I got to keep my businesses in their entirety.


----------



## Disenchanted

OMFG I am stressing this morning over the D paperwork. I NEED to get this thing finalized for that very reason. I AM NOT FILING TAXES WITH HER!!!


----------



## Another Planet

Oh and her lawyer frkn conveniently left without signing...my lawyer called right away and bchted her out and is meeting her at her office as I type lol. Everyone else including my wife has signed and it's recorded by the court already we just need her signature to be finalized for good.


----------



## Disenchanted

My entire divorce is being held up right now by ONE FVCKING NUMBER in ONE FVCKING DOCUMENT that our lawyers don't agree on.

I'm have a mental breakdown!!


----------



## Another Planet

Fck lawyers! While we were there she had made one little change in the time for holidays in pen so she had my wife initial all the pages of the original copies. So she goes and makes 5 sets of copies of everything gives them to me and says oh yeah don't forget to initial those. I had to intial every frckn page x 5 sets of copies.....


----------



## weightlifter

Sorry Dis. Just know we are cheering you on.

Is it a tax disadvantage filing with her bud? or just overwhelming disdain?


----------



## Another Planet

Really? My wifes lawyer requested EVERY single piece of financial documentation I have had for the last 3 years! There was like 21 different requested documents for each year, it was impossible for me to hide anything. They had all my bank accounts, any form of asset down to random hand tools...I t literally took me about 2 months to do that this summer, it was BS. 
They even wanted all of my customers names, addresses, and phone numbers. Luckily my lawyer shot that down and the Judge actually frowned down upon that request.
I wasn't able to produce ALL of my paper receipts for purchases because I use credit cards and carbon copies of checks for receipt purposes so her lawyer in front of the Judge was like "I would like it to be recorded that the plaintiff did not fulfill the court ordered financial documentation"......

So I wish you the best Disenchanted! Hopefully you can get that last thing taken care of and get it over with! Although mine isn't all the way done it might as well be and I feel SO MUCH better!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

You're legally separated so you don't file jointly either way.


----------



## Disenchanted

we would have to file married separately

If you can tell me otherwise that'd be great, but I'm 99% certain that we have to file married


----------



## Disenchanted

Here is the language from the IRS:



> Considered married. You are considered married for the whole year if, on the last day of your tax year, you and your spouse meet any one of the following tests.
> 
> You are married and living together as a married couple.
> 
> You are living together in a common law marriage recognized in the state where you now live or in the state where the common law marriage began.
> 
> You are married and living apart, but not legally separated under a decree of divorce or separate maintenance.
> 
> You are separated under an interlocutory (not final) decree of divorce.


Now I believe that we are separated under an interlocutory (not final) decree of divorce.

If I get a signed (by judge) final decree of divorce before Jan I can file single.


----------



## Oldfaithful

Good luck to you!!! It's agonizing. Hopefully you will be done quickly.


----------



## Disenchanted

I have been sending NASTY emails to my attorney all morning, he's getting all whiny with me now.

He really hates me.


----------



## weightlifter

whose lawyer is at fault? thought it was hers.


----------



## Disenchanted

Looks like it's mine.

But his lack of responses to me and busy with other things is what has caused me to go nuclear on him.


----------



## jitterbug73

I honestly believe you are legally separated. With the children involved you probably filed a separate maintenance agreement to figure out child support, visitation and whatnot. I still hope you can get your divorce filed for closure. Don't be to hard on your lawyer. He is a human being with his own life stresses. He could have a dozen of you breathing down his back. I know when I have people pushing me I start to shut down. Good luck.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Yes I was thinking that too. That you have a sep maint agreement. Is that not true?


----------



## Disenchanted

WorkingOnMe said:


> Yes I was thinking that too. That you have a sep maint agreement. Is that not true?


No we have what is called a "undifferentiated support" order.


----------



## vi_bride04

I think wanting this done so you don't have to file taxes together is a reasonable request to give to your lawyer. 

I don't see why this can't get done when you and your ex ARE IN AGREEMENT with everything!!!

Unless she is lying to you and pulling your leg about wanting it done...lol


----------



## Disenchanted

This just in. Lawyer has agreed to the changes and requested signatures from ex and her attorney today.

Getting there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter

Go go go go!


----------



## tom67

Disenchanted said:


> This just in. Lawyer has agreed to the changes and requested signatures from ex and her attorney today.
> 
> Getting there!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Finally!

:smthumbup:


----------



## jitterbug73

Yay! :smthumbup:


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Disenchanted said:


> This just in. Lawyer has agreed to the changes and requested signatures from ex and her attorney today.
> 
> Getting there!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is like watching a fat guy run a marathon... Wheezing and stumbling along, hoping to make the finish line! You can do it, VVSTBXW & POSBFL!


----------



## Disenchanted

ScubaSteve61 said:


> This is like watching a fat guy run a marathon... Wheezing and stumbling along, hoping to make the finish line! You can do it, VVSTBXW & POSBFL!


Like this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9nkV-uij3w


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Disenchanted said:


> Like this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9nkV-uij3w


O

M

G...


Luckily, we keep bleach on hand for disinfecting customer returned instruments, and a wire brush in the lab. BRB, heading to go scrub my eyes.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Disenchanted said:


> I hope she isn't but I have my suspicions. Not exactly hard to pop in here and check it from time to time.
> 
> I have a feeling she's making a lot more money then what's in the paperwork anyway so I doubt she'd push it.
> 
> I think I'm going to celebrate by (after refinancing the house) getting a hot tub for the hot tub pad that I already have. Then I'm going to sit in it a drink very expensive scotch.


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> Well I'm glad to hear the horrible 18 months you've had is almost over. Fill yer hot tub with yer women and you'll be all set!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a great idea! TAM party at my place!!!!


----------



## Disenchanted

ScubaSteve61 said:


>


Hmm choices choices choices, lol

Simply Scotches: Top 10 most expensive Scotch in the world


----------



## Disenchanted

OMFG now they are trying to change the terms of our agreement! ARRGHHH 

Her lawyer has her convinced I was trying to trick her into deducting health insurance costs from standard CS and now wants an additional $200/month out of me!!

ARRGHHHHH

Our agreement seems to have failed!!!

OMFG


----------



## Oldfaithful

2galsmom said:


> Oh well O'Disenchanted one, perhaps she wants to hold on to you. My cameo in your thread is now complete.


Sounds like she doesn't want it to be over.


----------



## Disenchanted

2galsmom said:


> My cameo in your thread is now complete.


----------



## Disenchanted

BFF has her convinced I was trying to trick her. She thinks she's entitled to more then what we agreed to.

I'm leaving work. I'm a mess right now, this is downright awful.


----------



## vi_bride04

*Re: Re: Disenchanted Says Goodbye............*



Disenchanted said:


> BFF has her convinced I was trying to trick her. She thinks she's entitled to more then what we agreed to.
> 
> I'm leaving work. I'm a mess right now, this is downright awful.


Can't you get a child support formula for your state online?? Do the numbers that way and see how they stack up.

Sorry Dis. Sucks her friend is the lawyer. Toxic gfs trump any guy usually. And I agree she doesn't want to let you go...anyone who is really done gets the divorce over with asap.


----------



## jitterbug73

So sorry. Hopefully karma will come bite them in the butt. Don't stress. You are almost there.


----------



## weightlifter

I know it aint worth much bro but Im pulling for ya.


----------



## Disenchanted

don't go


----------



## Another Planet

Just checking in man how ya doing?


----------



## Disenchanted

I'm doing a bit better. Her lawyer has shown signs of folding, she says "we are confident that we can reach agreement". We'll see tomorrow. Just about to head to bead. Divorce is a pain in the ass man.


----------



## Another Planet

Disenchanted said:


> I'm doing a bit better. Her lawyer has shown signs of folding, she says "we are confident that we can reach agreement". We'll see tomorrow. Just about to head to bead. Divorce is a pain in the ass man.


Yes it is! If it makes you feel better I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Pulling for you, man...


----------



## happyman64

Dis

I know the D is wearing down on you.

You are almost there my friend.

Do not lose hope.

Kick those lawyers butts because they all suck.

HM


----------



## Disenchanted

They folded. We're on our way! 

YES!


----------



## tom67

Disenchanted said:


> They folded. We're on our way!
> 
> YES!


Put it on the board

signature homerun calls - YouTube


----------



## Disenchanted

I have a feeling I'll be signing tomorrow, and so will she


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> I have a feeling I'll be signing tomorrow, and so will she


Dis Do you know why divorce is so expensive ??

_Because it's worth it_


----------



## weightlifter

like that scene in a movie

oh please oh please oh please.

Im guessing she has or thinks she has an ace or two you dont know about.


----------



## Disenchanted

just got it 55 said:


> Dis Do you know why divorce is so expensive ??
> 
> _Because it's worth it_


Lol! I've been telling that joke to folks for years, now I know it's true


----------



## Disenchanted

weightlifter said:


> like that scene in a movie
> 
> oh please oh please oh please.
> 
> Im guessing she has or thinks she has an ace or two you dont know about.


I think she _thought_ she did but her lawyer mislead her.

Here's hoping for some signatures today


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Fingers, toes, eyes, elbows, knees, ankles crossed.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

The only other crossable things I have would really hurt.


----------



## just got it 55

Well now that it's nearly over, at one point in Dis's original thread somebody was talking about movie rights


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Well?????

Signed? Or what?


----------



## vi_bride04

WorkingOnMe said:


> Well?????
> 
> Signed? Or what?


I was just stumbling in to ask the same thing


----------



## weightlifter

I feel like we are watching one of those videos with the dog with a dog treat on its nose.

Wait for it.
Wait for it.
Wait for it.
Wait for it.
Wait for it.
Wait for it.
Wait for it.

LOL hes prolly screwing that 22 year old again to celebrate.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Nah, he is at the liquor store buying a bottle of scotch while the guys install his hot tub.


----------



## weightlifter

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Nah, he is at the liquor store buying a bottle of scotch while the guys install his hot tub.


So he can screw the 22 year old in it!

Jeez this thread is headed into 14 year old mentality land and I am the band leader!


----------



## Disenchanted

Great posts folks. I got a little paranoid that she was reading the thread as we draw close to the end, so I deleted a few things and haven't posted much.

The b!tches started playing games again, after they said they accepted the original terms they then went back on it and stalled. Just in this morning her lawyer sent a note to mine accepting the terms so we're going forward slowly.

Attached to that email from her lawyer to mine was request for me to not email or contact her for anything that isn't related to "effectuating" the parent plan.

Sore losers.

I'm ready to drop the entire negotiation and head of to mediation and then let a judge decide. My attorney is certain that I am offering her more then a judge would give her so I'm not that afraid of taking that extra $10k and handing it over to my atty to complete the ass kicking.

So's she's all butt hurt and doesn't want to hear from me, after SHE sent me a text message on Monday accusing me of trying to trick her, only to find out that I hadn't actually tricked her or attempted to, her lawyer screwed up and thought we did the paperwork wrong. I had to pay mine to educate hers, now THAT is frustrating. 

Anyway, talked with the atty last night and he is as frustrated with bff lawyer's ineptitude as I am. I'm sure I've racked up a couple more thousand in legal fees in the last week or two, but hell at this point I don't care, just want it to be over with.

I may end up going into court with my atty to get the judge's signature in person, we might have to and I've decided to just say eff it and bite the bullet if I have to, pay him the $1k it'll cost me and GET THE FVCKING SIGNATURE.

He assured me that we should have this wrapped up before the end of the year, with judge's signature and everything, no problem.

Oh and the kids have a concert tonight where I'll get to see Mrs' Bunched Up Panties. I'll flash her my deviant grin and chuckle at her. No talking.

Can't belive she is trying to get her attorney to direct my attorney to modify my behavior. Am thinking of responding "I'll take that as an apology".

I'll leave it. 

I expect my atty to send the final package over today and the b!tches should have it signed and back by tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## Disenchanted

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Nah, he is at the liquor store buying a bottle of scotch while the guys install his hot tub.


Was at Costco the other night. They have a 40 Year Glen Livet......$900!


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Disenchanted said:


> Was at Costco the other night. They have a 40 Year Glen Livet......$900!


40 year Glen Livet... $900 
Hot tub... $3000
Divorce being final... Priceless


----------



## Disenchanted

ScubaSteve61 said:


> 40 year Glen Livet... $900
> Hot tub... $3000
> Divorce being final... Priceless


Can't say I'm not shopping, lol.

Good for a skier's legs:

Evolution Spas™ Cedar Creek 70-jet, 6-person Spas


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Nice!


----------



## Disenchanted

We exchanged some texts earlier in the week when her lawyer tried to change the terms. I went off the fvcking handle on her. She texted me "oh you thought you were going to trick me huh?"

So I told her that she's hurting our kids by doing this and I'm not budging.


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> Well now when she starts emailing or texting you about things outside the kids, cause yanno its gonna happen, you can say "sorry I'm not allowed to answer you" lol.
> 
> She hurt her kids when she slept with your neighbor and that doesn't fizz her. I highly doubt this would.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The age of darkness has begun.

Once I have those signatures I have NO reason to ever be nice to her again, and I won't.


----------



## Disenchanted

familyfirst09 said:


> So weird cause last week you two were joking around about "poking" each other. _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, it's interesting what happens when a b!tch gets dollar signs in her eyes.


----------



## happyman64

Dollystanford said:


> Ahhhh so glad my ex couldn't afford a lawyer so had to sign everything put in front of him. Done and dusted in six months yeah baby
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You the Man Dolly!


----------



## happyman64

Disenchanted said:


> Yeah, it's interesting what happens when a b!tch gets dollar signs in her eyes.


Does she really think you have tons of cash hidden or the house is worth a ton of money.

Just remember this. You now know where her head is at.

Still stuck up her entitled butt.

She cannot hear you, she cannot see you and most likely never will.

And now you see just how stupid she truly is.

Sorry for insulting your Ex. Not! 

HM


----------



## Disenchanted

2galsmom said:


> It really is one stop shopping that Costco, your beverage is older than your dalliance. :rofl:
> 
> Good luck O'Disenchanted one.


Where in the world did you learn how to talk to men? Amazing.


----------



## Disenchanted

So went to the kids' concert last night and she was there. I got there early and grabbed a good seat. Another woman sat next to me which was fine with me! She sat in an entirely different area and said nothing at all to me nor I to her. That was a first. Fine with me!

Think she might be a little upset about the whole thing, oh well, too bad so sad.

Just waiting for my aatty to make some final changes that her atty requested and then the final paperwork will go back over to them for review and signing. I guess now the best I can hope for is Monday before they sign and retrun. 

SOOoooo SLLLOOOOWWWWW!!


----------



## Another Planet

You're in the homestretch...almost there man!


----------



## Disenchanted

no word from anyone today.......grrrr

sent a note to my lawyer, no response.


----------



## vi_bride04

Hope you can get this done before end of the year, holiday times I'm sure are really hard to try to get anything done legally. People on vacation, people in vacation mode and not giving a sh!t about anything but what they got going on their lives for the holidays. 

Sending you good vibes that this isn't the case with your attorneys....


----------



## Disenchanted

Thank you vi! DRAGGGINNNGGGG on. It's in my lawyer's lap now. No word today.


----------



## Disenchanted

I have emailed him a few times today. He's in court.


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> I have emailed him a few times today. He's in court.


I _Disenchanted_ the movie

I have casted Jason Alexander AKA George Castanza as your lawyer

Should I go on ?


----------



## Disenchanted

Maybe he's doing that Castanza thing where he does everything in reverse. Loved that one, that's how I'll treat my next marriage, lol.

YEAH RIGHT!!!

Still no word.


----------



## manticore

so close yet so far


----------



## vi_bride04

Hopefully they just had a case of the Mondays yesterday...here's to another day of hoping for you Dis


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> Maybe he's doing that Castanza thing where he does everything in reverse. Loved that one, that's how I'll treat my next marriage, lol.
> 
> YEAH RIGHT!!!
> 
> Still no word.


Kathy Bates as your STBPOSXW BFF lawyer


----------



## Disenchanted

just got it 55 said:


> Kathy Bates as your STBPOSXW BFF lawyer


That's a lot of fvcking acronym my man!!!

My atty is trying to get them to sign over the weekend and will try to get it done Monday. I'm skeptical.

He's assured me he will have it done by the New Year. 

I'm skeptical.

Cheers, it's happy hour!


----------



## manticore

LOL, I understand your skepticism so many times they havee told you is about to be done and PUM new drama in the whole situation


----------



## CouldItBeSo

familyfirst09 said:


> So did he get banned for the "creep
> y" comment?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow I almost feel like a celebrity, thanks for your concern. 

I have to disappoint you all though. The reason for my ban was after Deejo closed my bible thread I sent him a PM he did't like so he decided to ban me for his personal enjoyment just because he can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manticore

CouldItBeSo said:


> Wow I almost feel like a celebrity, thanks for your concern.
> 
> I have to disappoint you all though. The reason for my ban was after Deejo closed my bible thread I sent him a PM he did't like so he decided to ban me for his personal enjoyment just because he can.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL if that was really the case, then they will Ban you again for this comment


----------



## 827Aug

CouldItBeSo said:


> Wow I almost feel like a celebrity, thanks for your concern.
> 
> I have to disappoint you all though. The reason for my ban was after Deejo closed my bible thread I sent him a PM he did't like so he decided to ban me for his personal enjoyment just because he can.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not at all the case. None of the mods are going to tolerate baiting and inciting. While we have more tolerance in the P & R section, we have our limits.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

827Aug said:


> Not at all the case. None of the mods are going to tolerate baiting and inciting. While we have more tolerance in the P & R section, we have our limits.


What you call "baiting and inciting" I call freedom of speech and opinion. This is good example that in essence all religions are about suppressing independent thinking and opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScubaSteve61

CouldItBeSo said:


> What you call "baiting and inciting" I call freedom of speech and opinion. This is good example that in essence all religions are about suppressing independent thinking and opinion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The thing about a public forum is, there really IS no freedom of speech. When things are said to deliberately cause issues, mods need to step in and clean it up. There are hundreds of members on here at a time, and countless lurkers who found their way here via google searches. Nobody wants to read constant arguments. 

So be nice to the mods, they have a tough and thankless job to do, without which there would BE no TAM.


----------



## 827Aug

ScubaSteve61 said:


> The thing about a public forum is, there really IS no freedom of speech. When things are said to deliberately cause issues, mods need to step in and clean it up. There are hundreds of members on here at a time, and countless lurkers who found their way here via google searches. Nobody wants to read constant arguments.
> 
> So be nice to the mods, they have a tough and thankless job to do, without which there would BE no TAM.


Thank you, Steve.


----------



## 827Aug

CouldItBeSo said:


> What you call "baiting and inciting" I call freedom of speech and opinion. This is good example that in essence all religions are about suppressing independent thinking and opinion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This forum has rules. The First Amendment does not apply here. You either play by the rules, or you don't post. It really is that simple.


----------



## Disenchanted

God my threads can turn weird.


----------



## Another Planet

Disenchanted said:


> God my threads can turn weird.


LOL


----------



## krismimo

Hey gang,

Hey Dis


----------



## Disenchanted

Hi Kris! Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## just got it 55

Merry Christmas too all

Dis Let's hope today is the day


----------



## Disenchanted

All I want for Christmas is to be divorced.

Lawyer never sent sh!t to her's over the weekend. Looks like the best I can hope for is by the New Year.


----------



## happyman64

Patience Dis.

The deed is almost done.

I can feel it all the way from over here.

HM


----------



## Disenchanted

Thanks HM! Actually in a pretty good mood. Kids are getting spoiled ROTTEN this year, lol. And I actually wrapped everything up BEFORE Xmas eve, that's a first.

Saw the Hobbit with them yesterday, AWESOME!!

She's forfeiting New Year's day with them for some reason (she scheduled to have them this year), so I'll have them all week next week. Looking forward to doing that. We're going to continue the tradition we started last year and do a Lord of The Rings movie marathon New Year's eve, that'll keep us up, hehe.


----------



## happyman64

Awesome.

I am doing a Harry Potter marathon this year.

Glad she gave them up on New Years.

More power to you and them.

HM


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> Thanks HM! Actually in a pretty good mood. Kids are getting spoiled ROTTEN this year, lol. And I actually wrapped everything up BEFORE Xmas eve, that's a first.
> 
> Saw the Hobbit with them yesterday, AWESOME!!
> 
> She's forfeiting New Year's day with them for some reason (she scheduled to have them this year), so I'll have them all week next week. Looking forward to doing that. We're going to continue the tradition we started last year and do a Lord of The Rings movie marathon New Year's eve, that'll keep us up, hehe.


That's your only job

Love those children

55


----------



## krismimo

It's hard to be patient when you have to pay around what 200-500 per hour? Anyway Merry xmas Ho Ho Ho! Yay for wine.


----------



## Disenchanted

krismimo said:


> It's hard to be patient when you have to pay around what 200-500 per hour? Anyway Merry xmas Ho Ho Ho! Yay for wine.


Merry Krismas!!!!


Lol yes on the wine, and even better on the scotch!!!!!

Kids brought up the divorce tonight ,they think I got jealous of the nieghbor and divorced her because of it. They'll learn someday, God a I hate the holidays.


----------



## vi_bride04

Cheers to hating the holidays!!!


----------



## CouldItBeSo

827Aug said:


> This forum has rules. The First Amendment does not apply here. You either play by the rules, or you don't post. It really is that simple.


Apparently having affairs and posting nude photos of young girls is playing by the rules. Sorry disenchanted I had to say this you seem to be a forum member with special privileges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScubaSteve61

827Aug said:


> Thank you, Steve.


Quite welcome.

Yeah, I know its hard to be taken seriously with a MS Painted Santa suit on my avatar...


----------



## Disenchanted

CouldItBeSo said:


> Apparently having affairs and posting nude photos of young girls is playing by the rules. Sorry disenchanted I had to say this you seem to be a forum member with special privileges.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can I help you with something?


----------



## Disenchanted

Lawyer sent the final paperwork over yesterday, here's hoping they just freaking sign it.

Kids are sleeping' in, waiting for them to get up and open presents, hehe.


----------



## Jellybeans

Disenchanted said:


> All I want for Christmas is to be divorced.


:rofl:


----------



## Disenchanted

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:


Actually sent an email to my lawyer yesterday morning and that is what it said.

I've been singing that at work all last week, lol.


----------



## Jellybeans

Did he laugh? I hope so. I would have LMAO'ed. 

Hope you get all your Christmas wishes, but especially that one!


----------



## BrockLanders

BFF sounds like the worst lawyer ever. Did she buy her admission to the state bar next to the bottle of scotch you saw at Costco?


----------



## Disenchanted

Corey Taylor - [email protected]$ - YouTube


----------



## weightlifter

Dis.

Merry Christmas and hoping your new year brings new... well you know...


----------



## Disenchanted

oh it will


----------



## krismimo

Happy f day!!


----------



## just got it 55

Dis any news on the D


----------



## Disenchanted

Hey JGI55! Thanks for asking.

She says she signed all of the paperwork over the weekend but her lawyer hasn't sent it to mine so it's looking' like not gonna happen this year.

My lawyer sent an inquiring email over yesterday but no response out of bff lawyer. 

I put off a ski trip with my son to be ready to go to court, here's hoping something happens today, though I can't imagine it being finished this year.


----------



## just got it 55

Lawyers They just don't give a sh!t do they


----------



## Disenchanted

Guess who's going to court this afternoon for the judge's signature!

This guy.


----------



## vi_bride04

Disenchanted said:


> Guess who's going to court this afternoon for the judge's signature!
> 
> This guy.


Happy fricken New Year!!!!!!! 

:smthumbup:

Oh man, your toast at midnight should be epic! Got plans tonight?


----------



## Disenchanted

vi_bride04 said:


> Happy fricken New Year!!!!!!!
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> Oh man, your toast at midnight should be epic! Got plans tonight?


Hanging with my kids. The best way to bring in the New Year, of course.


----------



## just got it 55

Awesome dude 

Here come 2014

Now enjoy your life my young brother

55


----------



## ScubaSteve61

Congrats, Dis!


----------



## Oldfaithful

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Paradise

What an awesome way to start the new year!


----------



## happyman64

I hope you are      !!!!!!!!


----------



## Another Planet

ConFCKNgratulations man!!!


----------



## Disenchanted

I AM DIVORCED!!!!!

Talk about last minute!! Judge signed the papers at 3:45 PM December 31. OMFG could it have been any closer?

WOOT WOOT


----------



## happyman64

Wow! A judge that works on 12/31 at 3:45 in the afternoon.

Congratulations again.

Celebrate with your kids.

Record a video of you guys all thanking their Mom.

Then send it to her wishing her a better 2014........

Just kidding Dis. 

HM


----------



## coffee4me

Happy New Year Dis  Sounds like you have many reasons to celebrate. Congrats


----------



## krismimo

Congrats Dis!!!!!


----------



## Pluto2

Such perfect timing for the new year! Congrats.


----------



## Disenchanted

Thanks everyone!


----------



## just got it 55

Dis You still partying there Baby Boy ?


----------



## Disenchanted

Hey JGI55, thanks for asking. Actually am jammed up at work and have been working my ass off. Feeling pretty good though. Now it's time to deal with finances, glad to be done paying legal fees!


----------



## weightlifter

So were you busy?

/emote throwing that one out there for the home run derby pitch.

Men have filthy imaginations. I must be sixty men.

uh yea. anyway. congrats and stuff. Did getting D done before year end help or hurt taxes?


----------



## krismimo

Hey DIS!!


----------



## manticore

so new year new marital status LOL, happy for you man, hope this help you to left bahing the last traces of that this bad experience (I know is impossible to doit completly but at leats the necessary to begin a new without the brudens of tha past)


----------



## krismimo

Soooo??? Where did you run off to?


----------



## Disenchanted

Hey ya'll thanks for checking in! I've been busy as ever. Things are going pretty well. Working on getting the house refinanced now.

Have taken a break from TAM after causing some destruction here and just tryin' to be considerate of others.

Everything is going good! Feel free to PM me if you want more updates.

Ciao!


----------



## vi_bride04

Hi dis! *waves*


----------



## krismimo

Hi dis! you missed my birthday and I turned 30 I will never forgive you for this slight!


----------



## Disenchanted

Oh snap, sorry kris, belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## happyman64

Busy my @ss!

You found some powder didn't ya?


----------



## krismimo

okay you are forgiven


----------



## Disenchanted

Got my copies of the signed final orders. It's done. Feels weird, not exactly a relief.


----------



## Jellybeans

I am glad to hear it was finalized, Dis. Glad to hear you feel relief.

Hugs!


----------



## krismimo

It's normal to have mixed emotions, it is a odd place to be in some ways you miss what you had (the good things) and in others because of what she did to you part of you might feel sad and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Disenchanted

I guess it's just the final nail in the coffin of a dream that I had (a whole family). I know it died 2 years ago, it's just taken this long to put it to rest in it's final resting place. The dream is dead, time for a new one I guess.

When I qualify for a refi I'll be doing freaking backflips and jumping for joy.


----------



## 2galsmom

Congrats Dis, all that and the Seahawks won. (The game paled in comparison to Namath's coat however.)

Just get a new dream or revive an old one.


----------



## Jellybeans

2galsmom said:


> Congrats Dis, all that and the Seahawks won. (*The game paled in comparison to Namath's coat however.)*


Haha YEP! that coat was hilarious. 

Who wore it better?


----------



## 2galsmom

Jellybeans said:


> Haha YEP! that coat was hilarious.
> 
> Who wore it better?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Was the monkey drunk as well?


----------



## Jellybeans

That monkey is stylin'. Whatyoutalkinbout, Willis?

:rofl:


----------



## 2galsmom

Jellybeans said:


> That monkey is stylin'. Whatyoutalkinbout, Willis?
> 
> :rofl:


Honestly, I laugh out loud every time.

:rofl:

I vote monkey, monkey wore it better!


----------



## krismimo

So not happy the sea hawks won,  what ever! But that was one mean but kicking. Oh yeah and last night I became a grand mother (step grand mother) a 30 year grandma with no kids go figure.


----------



## Disenchanted

krismimo said:


> So not happy the sea hawks won,  what ever! But that was one mean but kicking. Oh yeah and last night I became a grand mother (step grand mother) a 30 year grandma with no kids go figure.


Congratulations Granny Hot Pants!!!


----------



## krismimo

Granny hot pants???!! Really?? And yes I miss you too. Where the H have you been?


----------



## tom67

Disenchanted said:


> Congratulations Granny Hot Pants!!!


Granny hot pants?:rofl:


----------



## vi_bride04

Come over to the singles thread, Dis


----------



## just got it 55

vi_bride04 said:


> Come over to the singles thread, Dis


vi bride04 It's been quiet there leave it be.

55


----------



## vi_bride04

HA! Good point


----------



## just got it 55

krismimo said:


> Granny hot pants???!! Really?? And yes I miss you too. *Where the H have you been?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Getting Laid


----------



## krismimo

Yeah I'm pretty sure of it! COOTIES!!


----------



## Disenchanted

Well I don't think my cooties will make it past your colostomy bag grandma


----------



## krismimo

I might be a grandma But I'm a freakin hot grandma Sunny boy now fetch me my slippers!!


----------



## Disenchanted

well I can't argue with that, here you go Granny, let me slip these on for you


----------



## tom67

Disenchanted said:


> well I can't argue with that, here you go Granny, let me slip these on for you


hey hey


----------



## krismimo

LOLOL it's ok tom were talking about shoes!


----------



## Disenchanted

tom67 said:


> hey hey


DId I mention I'm on TRT? Up around 900 total. heheheh


----------



## tom67

Hey Kris and Dis Zillard's thread here on opposite sex friends.

Summary
His gf for a year wants to go well, a date with a guy she has known then blows him off for over a month.

I'll be 47 in a week I just don't have time for that but to each his own.
Here it is
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/174817-opposite-sex-friendships-dating.html
Chime in if you could


----------



## Disenchanted

:slap:



tom67 said:


> Hey Kris and Dis Zillard's thread here on opposite sex friends.
> 
> Summary
> His gf for a year wants to go well, a date with a guy she has known then blows him off for over a month.
> 
> I'll be 47 in a week I just don't have time for that but to each his own.
> Here it is
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/174817-opposite-sex-friendships-dating.html
> Chime in if you could


----------



## krismimo

Oh boy!


----------



## tom67

Disenchanted said:


> :slap:


I know he's a cool dude.


----------



## krismimo

I'm buzzed!


----------



## krismimo

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ne9907

/wave....


----------



## Chuck71

sometimes when you fart in a whirlwind, it comes right back


----------



## Disenchanted

HI guys!

Quick update. Am pushing the refi through. It still isn't done yet but I'll have my answer in the next day or two.

Things are going great for me, though ski season is over. Bought a kayak for summer fun and the kids are doing great too. 

The Ex and her BF broke up apparently, kids told me all about that. What a shame, lol. 

Amazing how slow all of this entropy of divorce is, but once I get the go on the refi then I'll feel like I can really start my new life and put the old one to rest. 

So anyway, hope everyone is doing well and just thought I'd pop in and stop neglecting my thread quite so much.

Life is good!


----------



## Disenchanted

Oh an PS if you're going to post on my thread and then delete it to confuse me later, just don't post in the first place please. The thread looks like a weird mess now that half of the posts have been deleted and I have no idea why that is.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## tom67

\


Disenchanted said:


> HI guys!
> 
> Quick update. Am pushing the refi through. It still isn't done yet but I'll have my answer in the next day or two.
> 
> Things are going great for me, though ski season is over. Bought a kayak for summer fun and the kids are doing great too.
> 
> The Ex and her BF broke up apparently, kids told me all about that. What a shame, lol.
> 
> Amazing how slow all of this entropy of divorce is, but once I get the go on the refi then I'll feel like I can really start my new life and put the old one to rest.
> 
> So anyway, hope everyone is doing well and just thought I'd pop in and stop neglecting my thread quite so much.
> 
> Life is good!


Man uses injury to lure housewife into affair - Robby Pratt
Is it this guy?:lol:


----------



## Disenchanted

tom67 said:


> \
> 
> Man uses injury to lure housewife into affair - Robby Pratt
> Is it this guy?:lol:



Haha no some loser she met on match dot com.

Kids hated him though I guess he was cool with them. Mostly my kids didn't like his kids. 

So I think they were happy about it for the most part.

The girl I'm seeing primarily doesn't have young kids in the house so we sit around and laugh it up as she and her bf or whatever have to suffer through all of that. 

No blended families on this guy's plate, thanks.


----------



## weightlifter

Graduated down to 18 year olds yet? Lol.


----------



## Disenchanted

weightlifter said:


> Graduated down to 18 year olds yet? Lol.


Lol no actually a girl I'm seeing has a daughter mermaid's age, lol.


----------



## just got it 55

Disenchanted said:


> Lol no actually a girl I'm seeing has a daughter mermaid's age, lol.


Don't you dare 

55


----------



## Jellybeans

Why is Dis banned?


----------



## Chuck71

Jellybeans said:


> Why is Dis banned?


seems to be a lot of that going on recently


----------



## just got it 55

Chuck71 said:


> seems to be a lot of that going on recently


DO I need to add Dis to my Signature line

you can only have 5 I think

55


----------



## vi_bride04

I just dont understand how he gets himself banned all the time. How is he THAT offensive?? He is joking all the time from what I can tell.

He's a teenager in an older man's body, lol. He is experiencing life after his horrid divorce. I mean, he went through some crap with his ex...I don't get it. Does someone have a beef with him?


----------



## tom67

vi_bride04 said:


> I just dont understand how he gets himself banned all the time. How is he THAT offensive?? He is joking all the time from what I can tell.
> 
> He's a teenager in an older man's body, lol. He is experiencing life after his horrid divorce. I mean, he went through some crap with his ex...I don't get it. Does someone have a beef with him?


I don't get it either what happened?


----------



## vi_bride04

*Re: Re: Disenchanted Says Goodbye............*



tom67 said:


> I don't get it either what happened?


No idea. He was posting away in a thread, next time I read it everyone was saying he was banned.


----------



## Chuck71

vi_bride04 said:


> . Does someone have a beef with him?


I know of several who had beef with him.


----------



## just got it 55

Chuck71 said:


> I know of several who had beef with him.


Dis is a Bad Man

My kind of guy

Big man crush 

55


----------



## Chuck71

just got it 55 said:


> Dis is a Bad Man
> 
> My kind of guy
> 
> Big man crush
> 
> 55


beware of the thought police


----------



## just got it 55

Chuck71 said:


> beware of the thought police


Always been my biggest problem

I never cared what anybody thought

55


----------



## LongWalk

Dis was going on about sandwiches, but the OP of the thread wanted serious advice. So Dis was not being considerate.

Does anyone know if the ban is permanent?

Did can be pretty funny. Would be a shame if. He had said goodbye.

Diwali who followed Dis got banned and left for good.


----------



## Chuck71

just got it 55 said:


> Always been my biggest problem
> 
> I never cared what anybody thought
> 
> 55


schoolteachers told me-never pass up good opportunity

pop told me-use good opportunity to shape a greater one


----------



## Chuck71

LongWalk said:


> Dis was going on about sandwiches, but the OP of the thread wanted serious advice. So Dis was not being considerate.
> 
> Does anyone know if the ban is permanent?
> 
> Did can be pretty funny. Would be a shame if. He had said goodbye.
> 
> Diwali who followed Dis got banned and left for good.


when was diwa shot? I got to know diwa on LivinFree's thread last year


----------



## LongWalk

As someone else explained to me she came back after her ban and chased Dis with some sort of strange come on. I could not understand what had happened exactly but it is possible that some people form emotional attachments on TAM that spiral out of control.


----------



## familyfirst09

Ok LW, that is a crock. I am only going to leave this post for a day or two because I do not want my name associated with this thread but feel the need to defend D as she is a friend of mine. 

Diwali never EVER hit on Dis, nor did he ever hit on her, they were/are friends that is it. Diwali was kicked off tam for some reason and made the mistake of signing back up another username which got her banned for good. She has never flirted with any men on tam and is a very happily and devoted wife and always said so. Her husband was even a member for a while but he was banned too for some reason. So whatever rumours you are hearing are completely false. D was a good friend and very loyal and helpful to many of us on TAM and a lot of us miss her straight forward advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71

familyfirst09 said:


> Ok LW, that is a crock. I am only going to leave this post for a day or two because I do not want my name associated with this thread but feel the need to defend D as she is a friend of mine.
> 
> Diwali never EVER hit on Dis, nor did he ever hit on her, they were/are friends that is it. Diwali was kicked off tam for some reason and made the mistake of signing back up another username which got her banned for good. She has never flirted with any men on tam and is a very happily and devoted wife and always said so. Her husband was even a member for a while but he was banned too for some reason. So whatever rumours you are hearing are completely false. D was a good friend and very loyal and helpful to many of us on TAM and a lot of us miss her straight forward advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TAM isn't that bad.....at least not yet

every chat room I have been affiliated with, encounter success

followed by strife

what goes on in PMs is their own personal business

boards are everyone's...way a board goes

I don't agree with what TAM does but for most part, 80% I agree

this board is a microcosm of human culture

without the tele, the work issues, the ideals of thought 

LW is simply the messenger, not the origination 

keep that in mind before passing judgment


----------



## familyfirst09

I am in no way shape or form passing judgement on LW - he knows me and knows I wouldn't do this but what he is saying is completely false and I would love to know where he got it from. LW care to share?

I love tam, I think it's great and it has helped me tremendously. Just not this thread, it's a falsity which I do not want to be associated with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

